# Hydor



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Since Iam getting a new Efrem lol I thought I might as well pick up a 400 watt Hydor too just wondering how do you hook them up are they fairly easy. Thanks Pat


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

If you're talking Hydor's inline range of heaters (they offer both 'traditional' in-tank glass as well as external inline heaters), then it's a simple task of splicing through the outlet pipe from your Efrem(!) canister, and reconnecting both ends of your pipe to either end of the heater... it really is that simple.

The important thing to measure (ideally BEFORE splicing your lines!) is the outlet pipe from your canister to make sure it mates correctly with the inlet/outlet connectors on the Hydor... else things'll get pretty damp pretty quick! Also try to make sure that your splice is as close to 90 degrees through the canister tubing as is humanly possible, to prevent future stress/leaks.

I have a couple of these toys, and wouldn't revert back to in-tank heaters for anything but the smallest of tanks.

Good luck!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Windowlicka said:


> If you're talking Hydor's inline range of heaters (they offer both 'traditional' in-tank glass as well as external inline heaters), then it's a simple task of splicing through the outlet pipe from your Efrem(!) canister, and reconnecting both ends of your pipe to either end of the heater... it really is that simple.
> 
> The important thing to measure (ideally BEFORE splicing your lines!) is the outlet pipe from your canister to make sure it mates correctly with the inlet/outlet connectors on the Hydor... else things'll get pretty damp pretty quick! Also try to make sure that your splice is as close to 90 degrees through the canister tubing as is humanly possible, to prevent future stress/leaks.
> 
> ...


 Thanks its Eheim Filter Efrems an inside joke. Yes iwas talk about inline I really hate the in tank ones . Thanks for the info Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Thanks its Eheim Filter Efrems an inside joke.


No way I don't think he already knew that!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Pat, we have a hydor inline heater, our experience with it, and the UV sterilizer, is here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=16903&postcount=63


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Hey Pat, we have a hydor inline heater, our experience with it, and the UV sterilizer, is here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=16903&postcount=63


Thanks Tabatha


----------

